# Katja Burkard, mit dem kleinen grünen Freund von Sylvie 1x



## DER SCHWERE (17 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## Sarafin (17 Juli 2012)

Leider seh ich nix.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Juli 2012)

Ist aber da​


----------



## hennes2 (17 Juli 2012)

Ich sehe leider auch nix.


----------



## qwertzi (17 Juli 2012)

Ich seh auch nichts.


----------



## Ludger77 (17 Juli 2012)

Danke für Kermit und neuer Begleiterin


----------



## Jone (17 Juli 2012)

Kermit ist doch zu beneiden, wo der schon überall war ......  :thx: schön


----------



## neman64 (18 Juli 2012)

:thx: für das tolle Bild von Katja und ihren neuen Freund Kermit


----------



## Sarafin (18 Juli 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Ist aber da​



jetzt Seh ich was,danke :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2013)

Katja ist toll


----------



## moe0815 (6 Jan. 2013)

Versteh den Titel zu diesem Bild nicht :/


----------

